# Dog Doors? Will a Hav go through?



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

No Hav yet, just in a preparing stage of thought.

Ok, we are planning on doing some landscaping/porch or whatever we actually get to this summer on our list of things to do...but I have a question on doggy doors. 

We have a doggy door in our attached garage that would be big enough for a Hav. We want to fence in a 'potty/safe area' somewhere in that area if we can figure out the landscaping, etc.

Will a Hav go through a 2-doored (exterior flap and interior flap) wall mounted door? I know that it will take some training, but has any experienced a Hav that will not, absolutely not, go through one? 

Then we may have to rethink our landscaping/ fenced area to a different location.

Current plan is let the dog out by itself (not during the training/puppy stage of course) through the house door that leads into the attached garage, dog then goes about 15 feet to the doggy door, goes outside to a fenced in area to do it business, be outside for a bit, etc. Is this realistic for a Hav with training to do on its own? While not using the garage as its litterbox.

Any thoughts?


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I think I am the dog door queen~ We have 2 of them in our house. We recently installed a double-flap in-the-wall doggie door. My crew was using one that was installed in the sliding glass door. We took the slider doggy door out, and they started using the double-flap door right away with no problem!
I think using a doggy door is a pretty easy thing to train. Even dogs that I dog-sit that don't have a doggy door at home learn to use the door pretty quickly~
My only concern with your set up would be the dog using the garage as a potty area instead of going all the way outside. maybe you could use x-pens to make a "path" to the doggy door and not allow the pup access to the rest of the garage? You would have to escort the puppy out there each and every time to make sure that it understands to potty outside and in the garage...but I am sure it can be done! My neighbor has a lab/pit mix that has to go thru 3 doggy doors (laundry room, garage, outside garage)to get outside..and she was trained pretty easily!!
Best of luck!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have a dog door and my hav uses it well but she was potty trained without one at first. We moved to a house with a dog door and now she goes in and out on her own. However, I would still bet you would have to put the work in for the dog to understand what is okay and what isn't. I also don't let her have outdoor access if I am not there.

Just my thoughts!
Amanda


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks Katie,

I know that it will take some training. Not figuring it will be completely 'learned' until about 1 year of age, maybe longer, until completly potty trained. But a friend has a terrier mix that absolutely refuses to go through one. It could be their training. Dog was well past 14 years when they put one in. They have to leave both doors off so it is just an open hole in the wall, their garage gets cold in the winter and a few mini snow drifts in the garage as well. Kind of funny, but if it was mine, I would be frustrated.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

My puppy, who is 4 months old, is completely house trained with the doggy door. She didn't even skip a beat when we put the new doggy door in the wall and pulled out the one in the sliding door. (and they are on different walls)~
I think if you start when they are young, then they learn pretty quickly.
Yes, I could understand a 14 year old dog having problems with a new door! hehe


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Yes! Ours use one that automatically opens and closed for them. They wear a little magnet on their collar that makes it work. It's great. No body or animal can come in or out without the magic magnet! It keeps the cold or hot air out too.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I don't personally have one, but Kubrick used one at his breeder's. When I went to visit my mom in California last September, he actually used the cat door they had when I closed the door on him and he wanted to follow me. Of course, he was a lot smaller then, LOL.

My point is that I think they can definitely be trained to use one and when we buy our own house I will probably get one myself.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Ours wear out about 2 a year.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*Doggie door set up*

I have a doggy door wall unit . I found it very convenient as my breeder trains all her puppies for doggy door. I have a picture here of our set up when we brought Benji home last Feb. The out-door expen is connected to the indoor ex-pen area by the doggie door ( the white frame in the back). We have extended our deck now so the entire ex-pen with roof sits on the deck. We cover sides of the ex-pen with heavy duty vinyl shower curtain to keep it dry. I keep a piddle pad on the outdoor ex-pen.

Benji was potty trained by 6 months and even Lizzie has started to navigate from upstairs to downstairs to the family room to go outside when she needs to do her business.

Good luck with the doggy door training. It is very easy and these smart furbabies catch on fast!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow Poornima, that is one elaborate bathroom! Great idea!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

MopTop Havanese said:


> I think I am the dog door queen~ We have 2 of them in our house. We recently installed a double-flap in-the-wall doggie door. My crew was using one that was installed in the sliding glass door. We took the slider doggy door out, and they started using the double-flap door right away with no problem!
> I think using a doggy door is a pretty easy thing to train. Even dogs that I dog-sit that don't have a doggy door at home learn to use the door pretty quickly~
> My only concern with your set up would be the dog using the garage as a potty area instead of going all the way outside. maybe you could use x-pens to make a "path" to the doggy door and not allow the pup access to the rest of the garage? You would have to escort the puppy out there each and every time to make sure that it understands to potty outside and in the garage...but I am sure it can be done! My neighbor has a lab/pit mix that has to go thru 3 doggy doors (laundry room, garage, outside garage)to get outside..and she was trained pretty easily!!
> Best of luck!!


Katie,
I was thinking about doing the same thing. I have the patio dog door and I'm considering the double flap wall unit. How hard was it to install? Did you get it online? What brand is it? Thanks! Linda


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I love to see some of these doggie doors from the outside and hear how well they work. Do they let in alot of cold air? How do you keep the rain out? If they go through a wall, do they all have double doors? Then do you have a ramp outside to the ground? a small fenced area? Access to the whole back yard? and then do you sometimes lock it shut?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

It is true they learn it fast- Belle learned it the day we came to the new house, Dora did take a few weeks to just go out on her own. She did her old bell trick, where she would walk to the door, then we would tell her to go outside. Now, the girls both go out when they want. We have a dog door with just a flap in the door. If we don't want them using it, we just put in the hard plastic piece. Since I am in So. Cal, I don't have to worry about weather as I would having the same thing back in Michigan or Ohio. But I love the dog door!

But we were pet sitting last month and by day 2, the 9 month old maltese was following the girls right out the door!

Amanda


----------



## aak (Mar 16, 2007)

My hav (at less than one year of age) took at least 3 months before he would go through it willingly. He wouldn't go through it for his most favorite treat, to play with the kids- nothing. Finally he just decided one day that it wouldn't kill him to go through it. Don't know what clicked in his mind, but for a while there we thought he was pretty intellectually challenged.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Let me see if I can answer some of your questions~
We got our double flap one from Home Depot, I don't remember the brand. It only took my hubby a few hours to install it. He did have to move an electrical outlet and run some wires around the door itself~ but it wasn't too bad. It seems to be pretty weather proof. I don't notice any drafts or anything. Hubby did caulking around the outside of it, so it is waterproof (to an extent) and I haven't noticed any water coming in, even with the horrible winds/rain we have had. And it does come with a panel that you slide in to "lock" it if needed. I believe all the wall units have double doors (walls are wide because of insulation etc)
When the dogs go out, they are then on the side of our house. We have pee gravel down the entire run. There is a fence/gate blocking them from accessing the rest of the backyard. I will take some pics tomorrow for you to see!!
We also have the in the sliding glass door one in our bedroom. We have had it for about 3 years I think. And even will all my dogs, it hasn't wore out yet! But it doesn't seem as weatherproof as the in the wall door. I can feel drafts because the sliding door only closes to the insert and lets air in~~


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

I use them too with no problems and even the new babies catch on very quickly and play fallow the leader out the door. When my pups go home they are well trained to the doggy door. The only problem I see with the garage and then outside is it's too many rooms to have to go through for training and the puppy might end up thinking he is suppose to go in the garage. I know that was mentioned earlier and I agree. But I hightly reccomend them! I try not to use piddle pads very much or for too long. Instead I put an x-pen around the doggy door so they can go out when they need to and it is a fenced secured area. Mine went in with ease. No electrical stuff in the way. Then I put some steps for them to get in and out.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I have known several people with them, but was going to suggest that you check out Poornima's if you could. I see that she has already posted and included a photo. Her setup is the best (easy and most secure) I've seen, by far! I love that her outside access is covered and still contained so the dogs can go out when they are not home without any concern about escaping, getting taken away, or any predators getting to them. It is very nice.

I have to say that the latest photo makes it look much more complicated than my initial impression after being at her home. It is much simpler than it appears. (Granted, I may not have noticed the elevation difference when I was in her home.) Her dog door is in the wall with an ex-pen on the outside that has been semi-permanently anchored with a roof attached to the top. If your elevation inside and out doesn't differ much, it would be very easy to do.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

MopTop Havanese said:


> Let me see if I can answer some of your questions~
> We got our double flap one from Home Depot, I don't remember the brand. It only took my hubby a few hours to install it. He did have to move an electrical outlet and run some wires around the door itself~ but it wasn't too bad. It seems to be pretty weather proof. I don't notice any drafts or anything. Hubby did caulking around the outside of it, so it is waterproof (to an extent) and I haven't noticed any water coming in, even with the horrible winds/rain we have had. And it does come with a panel that you slide in to "lock" it if needed. I believe all the wall units have double doors (walls are wide because of insulation etc)
> When the dogs go out, they are then on the side of our house. We have pee gravel down the entire run. There is a fence/gate blocking them from accessing the rest of the backyard. I will take some pics tomorrow for you to see!!
> We also have the in the sliding glass door one in our bedroom. We have had it for about 3 years I think. And even will all my dogs, it hasn't wore out yet! But it doesn't seem as weatherproof as the in the wall door. I can feel drafts because the sliding door only closes to the insert and lets air in~~


I know about the air that gets in with the patio insert! I got strips of block foam and I stuff it in the door. It's a pain, but I lose to much heat if I don't.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Both our boys use a doggy door not to go outside but to access their inside potty room in the garage. it is a double flapped door and it does let the cold from the garage in- but they use it. They preffer to do their biz outside but in an emergency they use it.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

We have the type that is the sliding glass door insert. So far, DH insists that he will NOT cut holes in the wall......Anyway, ours is about 17 years old believe it or not. We actually bought it because, as one of our previous dogs aged, she needed to go out more often than we were able to take her as we both worked. She was around 10 years old when she learned the doggy door in a matter of an hour or so. 
Tha Havs came to us doggy door trained so it's been wonderful. When they were tiny, DH rigged up an outdoor pen for them that kept them safe from any hawks and dry. Now, they have access to the patio and grass area all they want. 
Our flap is old and does let in drafts but we've just been too lazy to go and get another one. I like the slider doggy door because we can remove it easily when we go on vacation or if we have a play date and don't want the dogs going in and out.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Smarty was trained to a doggy door before we got her at 9 weeks. She just followed her Mom out and was very close to potty trained when she came to live with us. She does not have one now but I wish I could come up with something that would work. I had not seen the ones with the collar magnets. Great idea.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I like the outside but still enclosed area that Poonima showed. I would feel safer to have a small enclosed outdoor area rather than worry about him running around the entire backyard unattended! Havs are just so much smaller than any dog I've ever had and I worry about hawks scooping him up or having him stolen or digging under the fence! It's odd maybe since I have another dog and I don't worry the same things with her. But she came to us used to being housed outdoors. Ayla's trustworthy both indoors and out.  I don't need to worry about her digging out under a fence or being hauled off by a hawk!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

My DH installed a dog door in our storm door that goes out into a large fenced yard. We did that right after we got Jax(he was 4 months old or so) and i have to tell you i think it really helped with his potty training. He caught on so quickly i was amazed. SInce then he only had a few accidents if that many! 
They all were using the door the same day like pros. Even 7 year old Dreamer. I just held a treat on the other side & called them until they were comfortable using it. It really didnt take long at all. I love love love that door!!
No more accidents from not seeing they need to go out or that we didnt hear them etc...

I let them have access to the doggy door only when i am home too.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Here are the pics of our dog run/dog door. 
In the pics of the outside, I put arrows pointing to where the dog door is compared to the dog run area. 
And a close up of the outside of the door (we still need to do finishing touches on the paint so don't laugh!), and one of Daisy and Heidi going out the inside of the door.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

My DH protests any house walls being cut into. I had to plead with him for the one in the garage wall. I love the idea of a house door, Just not something we will ever agree on and I have to side with him once in awhile! HEEHEE

Now just have to figure out how to enclose the door we already have in the garage that leads outside. We have a sidewalk immediately to the right of it outside, an airconditioning unit about 15 feet to the left and if you look straight it goes uphill to a large oak tree, which is about 12 feet away from the door. 

Now we just have to figure out a layout that is big enough for them to more around in/walk around without steppin in the 'messes', yet work around all of our outside obsticles. We plan on doing pea gravel over sand inside a fence/kennel of somesort.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

momof2 said:


> Now we just have to figure out a layout that is big enough for them to more around in/walk around without steppin in the 'messes', yet work around all of our outside obsticles.


Too funny, I don't even have 1 yet and I am now referring to the possibility of 1 Hav as Them. I guess maybe 2? Oh, my husband would kill me!


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

Katie,

Great pics of your layout. I was wondering how we were going to secure the bottom of the fence so the little one wouldn't try to squirm out or dig out. I see you used landscaping stone/edging and it seems to work for you?

Seems like we will most likely do something similar.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Katie, I like how you have that set up! It looks very private and a little sheltered from the rain too! Did you put weed cloth under the pea gravel? Haha!! I noticed you wrote "pee" gravel. I guess that makes good sense considering what the area is meant for!  I'm getting some good ideas here for the future.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Katie, What size door did you get?


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

The flap on the dog door is 8x15.
The outside measurements are 11x17~
And yes I wrote "pee" gravel!! Ha!
No, there isn't any weed cloth down. But there are larger rocks under the pea gravel~~ We had weed cloth/bark back there for years before we did the dog run~


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks Katie! I made some notes to share with hubby!


----------



## joytrink (Mar 19, 2008)

We are going to be putting in a doggie door. what size door is the proper size. We were thinking that a small 5 x 7 size would be sufficient? any comments? Thanks


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Hi joytrink - if you keep your dogs in puppy cuts the smaller size is usually fine. If you are keeping in a long coat, like I am for show, I'd recommend the next size up (M) so that they don't rub their coats on the way in and break it off.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

*An inexpensive option - Pet Passage*

When we moved into our new house I found out that we've got "shorty" sized sliding glass doors - only 77" tall. So my plans to find a used one on craigslist were short-lived. Most companies charge at least a $50 premium for this model. So hmmm....I'm thinking maybe I can live with the flies. I can use a $2 flyswatter and keep the $168 I'd have spent for a patio slider pet door. Unfortunately bees and yellow jackets also come into the same opening. So I came up with a $12 work around solution for now from http://store.hightechpetstore.com/petpassage.html

*PET PASSAGE™ Screen Door Insert*
*TURNS YOUR SCREEN DOOR 
INTO A PET DOOR*
*Easy, Snap-in Installation  
Lockable  * Strong  * Built to Last! *










For entry through a screen door, our ingenious Pet Passage gives you a quick, easy way to just snap and cut a self closing and lockable cat door. Sloping hinge side insures that gravity will close the flap every time. Measures 7" across the top x 10" across the bottom x 14 1/2" high.

So it's plenty big for our Havanese and hopefully the 7"-10" opening will be wide enough to prevent coat breakage from rubbing as MeMe and Romeo come through the door. We'll see how it does in the winter up here. I may have to resort to a real slider, but for now I love the savings. I just ordered it, so I'll post a photo after I get it installed.


----------



## havaone (Mar 25, 2008)

This is the medium sized door. Olivia is 3 months old and about 7 lb in these pics.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Riley caught on pretty fast, but first I taped the flap open for a couple days...(thankfully it is Summer) Once he got used to going in and out, I closed th flap and he pushed throught it right away!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I would def get the next size bigger than the 5x7~
We had that one and it was great for our 7 lb girl..but the bigger dogs really rubbed their coats going in and out of it.
We got the bigger size and it's much much better~


----------



## polo (May 6, 2008)

We just got our pet door for a sliding door last night! I love it already! My Hav, Bailey made me so proud. It took me one time on the other side with a treat and he was going through it and then later last night he hopped outside and peed!!! I knew he wanted to potty outside, and it was only from us not noticing fast enough that he had accidents!

But, my mini poodle, he is scared of everything!! As of now he will not really even go near the door. He's gone through a few times with the flap all the way up after minutes of calling him and luring him with sausage!! But, I still need a little help with him. Every time the flap moves he runs away! haha


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Lauren, here's a trick for your mini poodle - I was at my breeder's house and this is what she does for her puppies who are learning how to use the dog door. She clips the flap up so that it stays open and they can get through without getting "bonked" on the way in and out. After a few days and everyone is confidently using it, she puts the flap down and by then, everyone has the hang of it and usually make it out without problems. Now if my Himalayan cat was still alive, I'd send her over to teach Sam (?) how to get through. She even taught her own mother how to climb a tree. They aren't the brightest breed of cat around. LOL


----------



## polo (May 6, 2008)

Me&2Girls said:


> Lauren, here's a trick for your mini poodle - I was at my breeder's house and this is what she does for her puppies who are learning how to use the dog door. She clips the flap up so that it stays open and they can get through without getting "bonked" on the way in and out. After a few days and everyone is confidently using it, she puts the flap down and by then, everyone has the hang of it and usually make it out without problems. Now if my Himalayan cat was still alive, I'd send her over to teach Sam (?) how to get through. She even taught her own mother how to climb a tree. They aren't the brightest breed of cat around. LOL


Thanks for the offer Lisa!! I'll give it a try with the flap open, I know he will go though that. Bailey looks like he has been trying to help him learn, but also....when we have Sam on one side of the door, really encouraging him, Bailey is on the other side waiting to pounce on him, so I think we have to put Bailey in the cage while Sam gets confident enough!! I gave up and opened the door last night during one of these situations, and he ran in and darted the other way. So, he's scared of the door and also being chased by his big brother!! ound:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

polo said:


> ...He ran in and darted the other way. So, he's scared of the door and also being chased by his big brother!! ound:


Good luck and the crate sounds like a good idea until he gets use to coming in the door.


----------



## JAEwton (Aug 7, 2007)

I have 11 week old puppies that use my doggy door all the time. They don't even hesitate but run full force thru it. Sure help's with the housebreaking thing...lol


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

:bump: We will be making a potty-safe (CLEAN) area for the dogs with a doggy door. I'm very confused as to what type so in doing my search on this thread, still confused. It will be installed in the wall so I don't want one that will need to be replaced in a few years time. We found one that we really like and wondering what one can expect to pay for a good quality doggy door. www.moorepet.com. MaxSeal Wall Mount Pet Door. $199. It is medium size, recommended for Havanese. 6-year limited warranty ??


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> :bump: We will be making a potty-safe (CLEAN) area for the dogs with a doggy door. I'm very confused as to what type so in doing my search on this thread, still confused. It will be installed in the wall so I don't want one that will need to be replaced in a few years time. We found one that we really like and wondering what one can expect to pay for a good quality doggy door. www.moorepet.com. MaxSeal Wall Mount Pet Door. $199. It is medium size, recommended for Havanese. 6-year limited warranty ??


I like the one you picked out. I'd get that one too if I put in a doggy door. Which size are you getting?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I believe it's the medium size. It has Havanese listed on it (can you believe that??) for breed size recommendations. I liked it too. I like that you can lock it easy enough if for some reason you didn't want them venturing out or anything else venturing in.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Carole (mellowbo) has a wonderful one. Maybe she'll see this and chime in, if not, send her a PM and ask what kind hers is.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> I believe it's the medium size. It has Havanese listed on it (can you believe that??) for breed size recommendations. I liked it too. I like that you can lock it easy enough if for some reason you didn't want them venturing out or anything else venturing in.


I saw on the website at the bottom where you put in the breed and it chooses the size for you. I also noticed it said dogs to 15 pounds....I was just thinking about my two tanks who have eeked that up to 16 pounds lol! I was wondering if that means going up to the next size? And what about Bentley with all his hair???? Does hair count? ound: I have doggie door envy! I sure wish I could get one also, but I know Marley would be outdoors poo-snacking and the Crested girls would spend all day in the sun getting sunburns--silly sun-seekers!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I will chime in again as we have had ours in the wall a few years now. I have had absolutely NO problems with it- we got it at Home Depot and it was less than $100-http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1vZ1xgt/R-100281030/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053 I believe we did have to buy the wall kit also-
It gets heavy use (I have 6 dogs)- there are no cracks, no leaks, nothing. The flaps still work like they are brand new!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks Katie. I will check out the Home Depot link. 

I know Carole has one that you need the magnet to exit and enter. My dogs don't wear collars so I ruled that one out. I really like the idea of the lock so I can have some control over their ins and outs.

I wondered if we should play it safe and order the next size up but Bentley is only 12 lbs and I can't imagine he would get up to 15 lbs. Something to think about though. LOL Christy. It amazes me the tight spaces he can ease in and out of. The hair just follows him. Can you put sunscreen on your Crested girls? Is there anyway you can put some type of tarp over the area to block the sun?

This sounded like an easy feat until I started reading through the different threads and doing online searches. Mind boggling !!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> Thanks Katie. I will check out the Home Depot link.
> 
> I know Carole has one that you need the magnet to exit and enter. My dogs don't wear collars so I ruled that one out. I really like the idea of the lock so I can have some control over their ins and outs.
> 
> ...


How old is Bentley now? I know Marley totally surprised me by going from a thin 13 pounds at a year to a solid 16 at 2 and a half! They can expand a little after the first year and it's not excess weight just filled out some. I really watch the girls and sun...Chingy being much older has alot of sun damage. She has already had some melanomas removed, so I am very strict about how much sun she is allowed and what time of day they can sun themselves. CC's LOVE tio lie in the sun!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks Christy. Good to know. It would be awful if we went through all this to find he doesn't fit through it in a year's time. A 3-lb margin is way too risky.

Katie, I just looked at the one at Home Depot and I like it. It accomodates up to 25 lbs and the wall kit is only $32.00. I sent the link to DH.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I had a really nice in-the-wall doggy door, paid a contractor to it in, paid another outdoor worker to put in an outside covered kennel, and it cost over $1000 for it all. Yikes. It would be worth it if Tucker would use it... 

He's such a gentleman... I trained him too well to not go out a door until I give him permission, I guess, (so he doesn't bolt out doors, you know?) He will not go out the wonderful doggy door unless I am on the other side and call him out. He just sits in there and watches me. I've fed him treats for months, I leave treats out on the outside step, nothing has worked.

Any one else have this issue and resolved it?

:Cry:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Sheri, that is my worst fear !! That they won't use it after going through all of this. This will be a big expense because the area outside the doggy door will be pavers and a smaller fenced in area. I can picture Evye refusing especially if it's raining outside. My hunch is that Bentley would and he's the one that gets out in the rain, gets wet and goes nuts. If in the long haul, if only Bentley uses it, I will consider it a success. Taylor "USUALLY" does whatever Bentley does....but what if he doesn't ?? :Cry:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

After much adoo, we finally decided on the MaxSeal Wall Mount Pet Door (www.moorepet.com). I really liked the one at Home Depot but it had a moderate weather rating. We can have some nasty weather in the winter and this winter was a prime example. I did order the next size larger just in case Bentley does sprout up or out. Hopefully DH will put it in next week but the potty area (w/fence) I am at the mercy of the contractor and we all know contractors...their 2 weeks can somehow turn into 2 months. I hope this isn't a BIG mistake and they use it after all this.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> After much adoo, we finally decided on the MaxSeal Wall Mount Pet Door (www.moorepet.com). I really liked the one at Home Depot but it had a moderate weather rating. We can have some nasty weather in the winter and this winter was a prime example. I did order the next size larger just in case Bentley does sprout up or out. Hopefully DH will put it in next week but the potty area (w/fence) I am at the mercy of the contractor and we all know contractors...their 2 weeks can somehow turn into 2 months. I hope this isn't a BIG mistake and they use it after all this.


I think you were smart to go up a size JIC. Fingers are crossed here that the contractor gets right on the job and the dogs all use the new planned potty area.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'll be anxious to see how your guys do with it! Good luck! It should be wonderful--if they just cooperate!

I think I may have to lock my little doggy door while I'm gone to work... My cat somehow brought in a small rabbit while I was at work the other night. I got home to see Tucker sitting about 2 feet away from two tiny little kidneys, licking his chops. 

Oh, YUCK!!!

uke:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Sheri said:


> I'll be anxious to see how your guys do with it! Good luck! It should be wonderful--if they just cooperate!
> 
> I think I may have to lock my little doggy door while I'm gone to work... My cat somehow brought in a small rabbit while I was at work the other night. I got home to see Tucker sitting about 2 feet away from two tiny little kidneys, licking his chops.
> 
> ...


:hurt:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Sheri said:


> My cat somehow brought in a small rabbit while I was at work the other night. I got home to see Tucker sitting about 2 feet away from two tiny little kidneys, licking his chops.


I shouldn't laugh. I know I would have a hard time coming home and facing that. It was sort of funny. Just a little though.

I love that Sears Optical Commercial with the woman calling her cat to go night-night and she leads a raccoon into the house. That is sort of my worst fear is that I will wake up some morning with a raccoon (or other creature) in the house. Hopefully a 5' fence will prevent that. Maybe I should lock it at night JIC.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> I shouldn't laugh. I know I would have a hard time coming home and facing that. It was sort of funny. Just a little though.
> 
> I love that Sears Optical Commercial with the woman calling her cat to go night-night and she leads a raccoon into the house. That is sort of my worst fear is that I will wake up some morning with a raccoon (or other creature) in the house. Hopefully a 5' fence will prevent that. Maybe I should lock it at night JIC.


Does yours have a lock from the inside? I think I would lock it at night. I knew of a gal in California who had a raccoon come in through the dog door and killed her parrot. It tore the bird apart right through the cage bars.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

good buddy said:


> Does yours have a lock from the inside? I think I would lock it at night. I knew of a gal in California who had a raccoon come in through the dog door and killed her parrot. It tore the bird apart right through the cage bars.


OMG. Yes it does have a lock and now I won't need to wonder if I should or should not lock it.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> OMG. Yes it does have a lock and now I won't need to wonder if I should or should not lock it.


I'm sure that kind of thing doesn't happen often so please don't let me scare you. I just think I would lock it at night if it were me.


----------



## triona (Dec 22, 2008)

I have two dog doors. One leads from the kitchen to the garage. The dogs travel through the garage about 20 feet to the second door which leads to the back yard. Both Bess and Snugs took about a day or two to get used to the doors. The one from the kitchen was harder to get used to because they have to immediately go down two steps on the exterior side. When they were younger I attached blocks to the steps to decrease the rise.

I usually lock the back dog door to keep other animals out at night. 

It made toilet training a breeze. Although I have to add that both my dogs came to me pretty much toilet trained from the breeders .


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

good buddy said:


> I'm sure that kind of thing doesn't happen often so please don't let me scare you. I just think I would lock it at night if it were me.


I recently heard that there is a door being sold in the UK (not sure if they are also being sold here) where the door is keyed by a microchip implanted in the animal. (this was developed because I guess in the UK, there is a lot of trouble with strange cats getting into people's houses through cat doors!) The other cool thing is that it has a light sensor, and automatically locks to outward movement at sundown. (the animal can still come in, if they happen to be outdoors at sundown, but they can't go out again) Then it unlocks again at sunrise.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

krandall said:


> I recently heard that there is a door being sold in the UK (not sure if they are also being sold here) where the door is keyed by a microchip implanted in the animal. (this was developed because I guess in the UK, there is a lot of trouble with strange cats getting into people's houses through cat doors!) The other cool thing is that it has a light sensor, and automatically locks to outward movement at sundown. (the animal can still come in, if they happen to be outdoors at sundown, but they can't go out again) Then it unlocks again at sunrise.


I dunno about the microchip part. I wouldn't want to chip my dog JUST to activate a dog door! I LOVE the sun sensor auto lock thing though! That's pretty handy.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

That is a neat concept though.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am jealous! I have been begging DH but the new house is not really well set up to add one to the backyard. Dash would love one and so would I as if it were up to him he would go out every 30 mins to check on his backyard. Old dogs can learn them as Belle's first time with a dog door, she was 4 years old (and you know how stubborn she is!) We did the hot dog came thru the dog door, holding it up the first few times then letting them hit the flap, etc.

As to the activated ones, I have seen the ones that activate with the collars but not hte chip. I think Carole might have one if I remember, correctly?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

DH loved the collar activated doors but I don't keep the dogs in collars so I did rule that one out. It took me less time in making a car purchase than it did this darn dog door !!! And I THINK I am happy with my decision. Time will tell.


----------



## bankor (Sep 30, 2009)

Our pup started to go through a dog door at 5 weeks at the breeders,when home at 8 weeks, went from laundry room into garage, through d - door, went on paper & u - go, 50% of time, for both, & also showing him he could go through another D - door, to outside,[& took him out lots] closed off like you are thinking, - he ate the paper in the garage ,so took that up & stayed with the U - Go, he had lots of accidents but I cleaned up straight away, he never pooped on the U - GO, after about 5 weeks he stopped pooping in the garage & used the U - go to pee, & at 3 & half to 4 mts,went 100% outside for poops & 85 % for piddles, Now at 10 month, the odd piddle in the,house, [our fault] never goes in the garage.I would think most dogs will go through a D - door if there is food on the other side, not a $5 dollar treat but a $ 20 dolla r one!!


----------



## bankor (Sep 30, 2009)

Our pup started to go through a dog door at 5 weeks at the breeders,when home at 8 weeks, went from laundry room into garage, through d - door, went on paper & u - go, 50% of time, for both, & also showing him he could go through another D - door, to outside,[& took him out lots] closed off like you are thinking, - he ate the paper in the garage ,so took that up & stayed with the U - Go, he had lots of accidents but I cleaned up straight away, he never pooped on the U - GO, after about 5 weeks he stopped pooping in the garage & used the U - go to pee, & at 3 & half to 4 mts,went 100% outside for poops & 85 % for piddles, Now at 10 month, the odd piddle in the,house, [our fault] never goes in the garage.I would think most dogs will go through a D - door if there is food on the other side, not a $5 dollar treat but a $ 20 dolla r one!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Grrrr. I ordered the door over a week ago and when I go to check the order status it says "processing." Took me forever to decide on one and then when I did, I want it "now." 

I'll be cooking lots of chicken as high-reward treats for going in and out the door.....if it ever gets here !!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Be sure you post pictures!!


----------



## bankor (Sep 30, 2009)

Our Hav has been going through D - doors since 3 weeks old,& we have the same set up as you are planning, I think most dogs will go through if there is a good treat on the other side!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

*TAA-DAA*

The good news...DH put the doggie door in. The bad news, it is not exactly the one I thought he ordered but I still like it a lot. It has a cover to put over it (not a locking device that I thought) for unwanted entries or exits.

Can't use it yet. :Cry: Still waiting for the contractor to put in the paved area and the fence. Right now there is nothing but wide open space on the other side of the door.

Two pics w/o the cover and third one with. With the cover it just blends in with the wall and you hardly know it's there. I will replace that ugly handle and take off that emblem they have on it. Now...if they use it !!! They sure are curious.



















With cover.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

It looks good! Hubby did a nice job installing it and it blends in well. I bet you can't wait for the outside work to be done. Are you fencing off the yard?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He did a great job! I know you can't wait to be able to use it.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Looks great! It will be so wonderful, if they use it! But, if one starts, the others will surely follow, anyway.


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

mellowbo said:


> Yes! Ours use one that automatically opens and closed for them. They wear a little magnet on their collar that makes it work. It's great. No body or animal can come in or out without the magic magnet! It keeps the cold or hot air out too.


where did you find this door?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

TurboMom said:


> where did you find this door?


I'm not sure where Carole got her door but they sell these doors at the place we got our dog door. Hopefully Carole will see this and chime in to answer your question.

http://www.moorepet-petdoors.com/Electronic-and-Automatic-Pet-Doors-s/24.htm


----------



## triona (Dec 22, 2008)

So since I last posted I have started to have real problems with raccoons and my dog door. There is a new VERY smart raccoon in the neighborhood. This animal has figured out how to open my Locked dog door at night, come into the garage, push aside the cinder blocks I piled in front of the pantry door, open the latched door and slice open the dog kibble sack, eat, drink the dog water and then leave. He or She does all of this silently. I am looking for a raccoon proof door. I find the bolt I put through the dog door for extra security on the floor each morning along with the door.
Triona


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

triona said:


> So since I last posted I have started to have real problems with raccoons and my dog door. There is a new VERY smart raccoon in the neighborhood. This animal has figured out how to open my Locked dog door at night, come into the garage, push aside the cinder blocks I piled in front of the pantry door, open the latched door and slice open the dog kibble sack, eat, drink the dog water and then leave. He or She does all of this silently. I am looking for a raccoon proof door. I find the bolt I put through the dog door for extra security on the floor each morning along with the door.
> Triona


That is one very smart raccoon! Would animal control lend you a capture and release type trap?


----------



## triona (Dec 22, 2008)

I hadn't thought of that. I'll ask. Thanks. 

I was googling all kinds of animal doors but perhaps a relocation program is what I need.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

*TAA DAA !!!!*

I posted on 6/24 I was still waiting for the contractor to put in the fenced/paver area....well on 7/30 I can say it's FINALLY done. Through much blood, sweat and tears (and a few temper tantrums)...here we are. It was just pressure washed (for the third time) but I was too excited and had to post my pics.

We are making more progress every day. All 3 dogs will go in and out (as long as I hold up the flap for them. Bentley just learned tonight if he pushes with his head he can go in and out.


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

mellowbo said:


> Yes! Ours use one that automatically opens and closed for them. They wear a little magnet on their collar that makes it work. It's great. No body or animal can come in or out without the magic magnet! It keeps the cold or hot air out too.


Thats incredible! What's it called? 
I am a long way off from being able to purchase one (i live in an apartment) but when I settle down and move out to the burbs it would be a dream, sounds like!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

OOoooooohhh Aaaaahhhhhhhhh! I'm green with envy! It's so beautiful! Best pooping area I've ever seen lol! I would want an umbrella table and some nice chairs there. Your dogs have it too good!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Christy, you took the "thoughts" right out of my head. I wondered if I should get a couple of chairs and maybe an outdoor coffee table and put out there. It is very accessible to the back yard and it can be used for other things than just pee and poo. Maybe a little bistro set?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

good buddy said:


> OOoooooohhh Aaaaahhhhhhhhh! I'm green with envy! It's so beautiful! Best pooping area I've ever seen lol! I would want an umbrella table and some nice chairs there. Your dogs have it too good!


Great place and great idea!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> Maybe a little bistro set?


But of course! :becky:


----------

